# Champion Lightweight Operator



## SA_Shooter (Jan 17, 2018)

aka CLWO. 

Here's mine. It's got a few custom touches...the G10 grips, I use Wilson Combat magazines, I sent it back to SACS for some trigger work, a rear slide cut, a low profile Bomar style fully adjustable rear sight with fiber optic front.


----------



## AllenFromPa (Dec 4, 2017)

Nice gun! Looks spensive hehe.


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

Nice firearm!!
I just got a Range Officer, weather has been too bad so I haven't taken it out yet.


----------



## SA_Shooter (Jan 17, 2018)

AllenFromPa said:


> Nice gun! Looks spensive hehe.


Thanks!

It ain't the cheapest one out there but, then again, it surely isn't super expensive, either. Costs did go up with the mods but not excessively so.


----------



## SA_Shooter (Jan 17, 2018)

wirenut said:


> Nice firearm!!
> I just got a Range Officer, weather has been too bad so I haven't taken it out yet.


Thanks! Nice lookin' RO ya got there!


----------



## AllenFromPa (Dec 4, 2017)

I found a great deal on a 1911. Hope it is still available in Feb. Im 200.00 shy of getting it this month.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Sharp looking pistol there OP! :smt1099


----------

